# Free MTB rear wheel, Leeds



## battered (24 Mar 2011)

I''ve recently got hold of a junker and am tarting it up with bits from the loft. I have a 26" rear wheel, with a 5spd freewheel mount cluster. The bearings want adjusting or replacing and a spacer/locknut is missing. The rim is good with virtually no wear but wants truing. Collect from Kirkstall area of Leeds, I'd keep it but I don't do freewheel mountings, I only have tools for cassette. Sorry no postage, it's not worth the trouble and cost. This would suit a budget rebuild. PM above or (better) ring me on 07-five-84 - three-one 79 - seven-three. Sorry about the butchered phon no. but I don't want spamming. Steve


----------



## Bensbikespares (19 Jun 2011)

The free wheel tools you can get for less then a £5, all you need to worry bout is youll need a 1" spanner and poss chain wip


----------

